# concrete stair lighting



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

hdnvn said:


> Guys, a contractor has won a bid with concrete stair lighting. Lights will be going into the risers and are line voltage. The fixtures that are called for by the architect are 4" deep and about 11" wide with a 1/2" KO in the back and one on each end. The question I have is who knows how to rough these in? If I have one KO per side and one on the back how would I go from fixture to fixture with a switchleg? IS there a wire or material available to be set in concrete? I am thinking at this point that Carlon may be my only option and coming in one fixture on the right, leaving it on the left and just working my way down. The really tricky part is that the fixtures will actually be set in brick that fronts the concrete. The brick is four inches deep as well. This leaves me with really the BACK of the fixture as my entry and exit point. With nly one KO...well you get the point. It would be a bit more simple if the fixture was 6" deep allowing me the 2" to enter and exit from the sides. Anyone with an idea from past experiences?


Last time we did something like that we installed 'crete complaint flexible raceway out of the back of each unit to a JB , switch the JB....

It allowed flexibility during install, and made servicing easier

jhmo

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would go in one side and out the other. That should work fine with the concrete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They can notch the brick or you can offset the conduit to miss the brick


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Carlon, or preferably a better brand of ENT (Ipex Cor-line?), will be a good option.

Past experience says add another KO in the back and connect fixtures with Carlon/Cor-line. 
Maybe use the single KOs piped to a few JBs on the underside of the stairs as distribution points.

You could make the KOs in the sides work but I suspect you'll be making extra work for yourself.


----------

